#ubuntu-java 2006-05-08
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<prgrmr> what do i need to install for jdbc?
<prgrmr> someone?
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-09
<dous> prgrmr: hi
<prgrmr> dous:  hi
<prgrmr> dous:  can you help me?
<dous> prgrmr: what's the problem?
<prgrmr> what do i need to install for jdbc? 
<dous> prgrmr: what database will you be using?
<prgrmr> mysql
<dous> you can try the libmysql-java package
<prgrmr> ok, i try runing this http://pastebin.com/697510 , the problem is in the code?
<prgrmr> (line 7 is "Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");")
<dous> you should add the jar to your classpath
<prgrmr> dous: like this CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/usr/share/java/mysql.jar ?
<dous> yup
<prgrmr> ok, 10x :)
<dous> Lok?
<prgrmr> why do i get Exception on Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/", "root", "****"); ?
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-12
<man-di> hello
<man-di> doko told me that someone has a java question...
<man-di> please resend the question
<doko> man-di: just a moment
<doko> bddebian is the guy (not yet here)
<man-di> oh, okay
<bddebian> Hello
<man-di> hello bddebian 
<bddebian> Has something in the eclipse package replaced libswt-gtk-dev?
<bddebian> Hello man-di
<man-di> what should libswt-gtk-dev contain?
<man-di> I think I just removed it because it was useless from java point of view
<man-di> but I dont really know anymore
<bddebian> It contains the header files from libswt-gtk-3.1
<man-di> which header files? SWT is a java library
<bddebian> It's in the swt-gtk package on Debian which we don't have and swingwt depends on it
<man-di> tell me an example of a header file please
<man-di> the swt-gtk and swingwt packages in debian are totally crap, sorry for being so rude
<bddebian> That's fine, I'm just trying to fix up the unmet deps on LP :-)
<man-di> they are more or less thrown loosely together without any real knowledge
<bddebian> I might be able to get away with just removing that dependency
<man-di> if you want to use SWT use the SWT from eclipse
<man-di> I know this is currently supported on a few archs but we will fix that soon
<bddebian> Well, that's the funny part.  Someone updated swingwt to depend libswt3.1-gtk instead of libswt-gtk-3.1 but didn't do anything about the -dev dependency
<man-di> I know, this is becuase both packages have the same maintainer
<bddebian> Ah
<man-di> swt-gtk and swingwt I mean
<bddebian> OK, in your opinion should swingwt just be removed from our archive then?
<man-di> our = ubuntu ? sorry, I'm a debian only guy
<man-di> if no application needs it just remove it
<man-di> in debian afaik no package depends on it
<man-di> bddebian, when I fixed SWT from eclipse in debian I will ask for removal of swt-gtk and all other packages shoudl depend on swt from eclipse
<man-di> this just needs time as eclipse upstream only supports SWT on a few archs officially
<man-di> swt-gtk is available on ALL debian archs (but works just on a few ;-))
<man-di> so we need to port
<bddebian> man-di: Oh, sorry since this is #ubuntu-java, I just assumed Ubuntu :-(
<man-di> well, I try to work together as close as possible
<bddebian> Great
<man-di> I just personally dont use ubuntu
<man-di> that may change
<doko> man-di: thanks
<man-di> bddebian, doko: that is how we get the benefits out of both communities
<doko> bddebian: can you file a removal request?
<bddebian> man-di: Totally agreed
<bddebian> doko: Yes, I'm on it, thanks
<bddebian> I'm just checking rdepends quick
<man-di> bddebian, I know azureus uses swt-gtk (same maintainer) but doko has a patch to make make it use swt from debian id you wanna get rid of swt-gtk too ;-)
<bddebian> We don't have swt-gtk currently, which was the problem with swingwt :-)
<man-di> aaah, okay
<man-di> some people want to use azureus because its agreat bittorrent client
<man-di> you might consider it
<bddebian> Ah cool
<man-di> its afaik under top three SF downloads
<man-di> third place currently
<doko> but it seems nearly impossible to get in contact with the maintainers
<doko> no ML, just forums
<man-di> that is normal in the java world :-(
<man-di> I dont like it either
<man-di> windows people seem to like it (because they have no cool MUAs ;-))
<bddebian> man-di: I wish some of your other Debian brethren shared your "personality" :-)
<man-di> bddebian, my personality?
<bddebian> man-di: Helpfulness, willingness to co-operate, etc :-)
<man-di> I'm unwilling in some areas too ;-)
<man-di> every person has its bad side
<bddebian> I was a HUGE debian fan (hence the nick) but switched to Ubuntu MOTU because of many of the attitudes in #debian-devel :-(
<bddebian> Oh I know
<man-di> well, I just dont care about some people
<bddebian> And it's only a handful of people in Debian that set me off :-(
<man-di> that helps a lot
<man-di> I know I knew your name
<bddebian> What set me over the edge was when I was trying to help debug some RC bugs in sarge and basically got lambasted for it.
<man-di> thats stupid to blame people what wanna do something
<man-di> my personal opinion is: dont blame people, they might be of help in the future to you. 
<man-di> I know this is selfish
<bddebian> Well I thought so and really took offense.  Of course I seem to irritate the crap out of the Ubuntu devs too so maybe it's just me :-)
<man-di> dont blame, then you dont get blamed
<man-di> perhaps you have just a different way to say something then people normally expect
<bddebian> Well I tend to be a little goofy so I think people don't take me seriously
<man-di> we have someone in the GNU classpath community, when he speaks I would like to just do some karate kicks into his face
<man-di> but I dont do it and just try to ignore hime
<man-di> now you know my evil side
<bddebian> :-)
<man-di> bddebian, are you generelly interesting in Java in Ubuntu or just checking some packages?
<bddebian> man-di: I'm just kinda the clean-up crew I guess.  I just hate having broken packages in the archive :)
<man-di> ok
<bddebian> Sorry, I suppose I'm not enough of a hacker to be a true Java/C/foo guy :-(
<bddebian> I wish I was
<man-di> aah, okay
<man-di> every distro needs guys like you
<man-di> not so close minded about their area
<bddebian> If were in Debian I would hit QA packages that no one cares about :-)
<bddebian> BTW, if I didn't already say so, thanks for your help/time!
<man-di> no problem
<man-di> I dont had to do much
<bddebian> You answered me, that's all I ask for :-)
<bddebian> Even if the answer is "I don't know".  I HATE being ignored ;-P
<man-di> hehe
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-07
<man-di> doko: ping
* vil is wondering, where will man-di ping doko next ;)
<doko> man-di: pong
<man-di> doko: any idea why java-gcj-compat cant find com.sun.tools.javac.Main on unstable?
<man-di> I think a link called tools.jar is missing in java-gcj-compat but I'm not sure
<doko> hmm, did you check the fedora spec file?
<man-di> no
<man-di> I dont even know in which jar this class should be
<man-di> its in libgcj-tools.so (as native)
<man-di> at least latest gutsy has the same problem
<man-di> its borken since GCJ from experimental moved to unstable
<vil> I guess we talked about it already
<vil> it should be a few weeks already
<man-di> vil: yes
<man-di> and there are several bug reports where this is the cause
<doko> man-di: fix it
<man-di> doko: if I would know how
<doko> man-di: as I did say, check the fedora spec file, half of java-gcj-compat is hidden there
<man-di> hmmm, okay
<man-di> I might be able to create a patch
<man-di> doko: I think I got the problem
<man-di> doko: java-gcj-compat-dev needs to link from tools.jar to libgcj-tools.jar
<man-di> but gcj doesnt provide libgcj-tools.jar
<man-di> it might take a bit longer until I can hack on gcj deb
<doko> man-di: *grin* so how long did you spend asking me, and how long looking at the problem?
<man-di> doko: I looked for 2 days now
<man-di> before I asked you
<man-di> doko: can you at least fix gcj-4.1?
<man-di> would save us all some time
<doko> man-di: why gcj?
<man-di> it should provide the libgcj-tools.jar, or not?
<man-di> it also provides libgcj-tools.so
<doko> man-di: no, the versioned files are enough
<doko> the so files are in the -dev package
<man-di> aah, I missed libgcj-tools-4.1.jar exists
<man-di> "sudo ln -s /usr/share/java/libgcj-tools-4.1.jar tools.jar" fixes the problem
<jamesstansell>  the sun-java6  6-00-2ubuntu2 packages in feisty aren't the 1.6.0_01 version, are they?
<tmarble> no, sorry... have have had a delay in releasing that.... it may be 2 more weeks or so
<jamesstansell> any specific issue?
<tmarble> well, it's because the release engineering team is simply overwhelmed at the moment
<tmarble> this is temporary
<lifeless> hiya tmarble 
<tmarble> lifeless: hi robert -- are you in sevilla?
<lifeless> sure am
<tmarble> cool!
<lifeless> lovely place
<tmarble> i bet -- wish i were there -- i'm here in San Francisco getting ready for the CommunityOne event just before the JavaOne conference
<lifeless> Timing was a bit close huh? 
<tmarble> yes -- the transporter which allows being in two places at once still has some release critical bugs :)
* lifeless chortles
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-08
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:leap0119] : java /join #java.es
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:leap0119] : Java en Espaol se parte tambien del #java.es
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:leap0119] : Java en Espaol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:leap0119] : Java en Espaol se parte tambien de #java_es
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:leap0119] : Java en Espaol se parte tambien del canal #java_es
<man-di> vil: please test http://people.debian.org/~mkoch/java-gcj-compat/
<man-di> it should fix the tools.jar issue
<vil>   * java-gcj-compat-dev: Add a tools.jar symlink.   -- Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>  Mon,  7 May 2007 15:51:24 +0200 
<vil> doko already put it in gutsy
<vil> would you mind, if I try it from there?
<man-di> WHY DOES DOKO ALWAYS ASKS ME TO DO IT WHEN HE DOES IT?
<man-di> ITS REALLY NO FUN TO WORK WITH HIM
<man-di> MAN
<vil> no idea
<vil> and java-gcj-compat from there works without a problem
<lifeless> well to be fair you did tell doko the fix yesterday
<man-di> lifeless: we had some private discussion too
<man-di> anyway
<man-di> the important thing is that its fixed
<vil> man-di, did you get some time to look at eclipse-pydev-1.3.2 I showed you
<vil> ?
<man-di> not yet
<man-di> sorry
<man-di> its still on my todo
<man-di> but I first need to build eclipse 3.2.2 for debian
<vil> man-di, is there any problem with 3.2.2 on debian?
<man-di> its just not done yet
<man-di> I wasnt able to build it due to the java-gcj-compat breakage
<vil> ok
<vil> man-di, what is the status of maven2?
<man-di> its progressing
<man-di> most of the dependencies are in debian now
<vil> can I help
<vil> ?
<man-di> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=maven2-packaging;users=pkg-java-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<man-di> you can add you as owner of #413554 and package that
<man-di> all the plexus-* packages in debian are good examples to see how
<vil> ok, I will look at it
<vil> man-di, regarding doxia
<vil> it is built using maven. plexus solves this by supplying custom build.xml
<vil> the same needs to happen for doxia
<vil> will this change in the future, when we will have maven or does it need stick to that build.xml?
<vil> this is called bootstrapping, right?
<man-di> right
<vil> and will we change that to pom.xml in the future or not?
<man-di> we will
<vil> well, this does not sound like a very useful work :(
<man-di> we need this to actuallu build maven
<man-di> and the changes from build.xml to pom.xml are then pretty small when the rest is already done properly
<vil> I do understand that, but still some work will be thrown away and we know that from the very begining
<man-di> thats always the problem with bootstrapping
<man-di> when its done we dont have the problem anymore in the future
<man-di> someone needs to go the hard way to make it easier for the following
<vil> nice :)
<vil> anyway, thanks for explaining
<man-di> np
<vil> man-di, should the doxia package(s) be called like doxia-something-java or libdoxia-... ?
<vil> to me it looks more like lib because I found only jars in the result
<man-di> libdoxia-something-java
<man-di> only jars means nothing
<man-di> there are plenty of upstreams that tell users to execute java -jar jarname.jar and ship no script
<leap0119> dharrigan, jamesstansell lifeless man-di
<leap0119> estan?
<leap0119> ubuntulog, 
<leap0119> estan?
<dharrigan> ?
<leap0119> dharrigan, ha trabajado con jasperreport?
<dharrigan> Nope, haven't tried it.
<leap0119> ???
<dharrigan> ???
<leap0119> dharrigan, no hablo ingles
<leap0119> hablas espaol?
<leap0119> dharrigan, 
<leap0119> ?
<dharrigan> I don't speak spanish
<dharrigan> io parlo italiano
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:leap0119] : Java
<marcin> hey people
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-09
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<Free_Thinker> hi
<man-di> hi
<Free_Thinker> not much ppl here...
<man-di> Free_Thinker: is that a problem to you? ;-)
<Free_Thinker> no )
<man-di> can I help you somehow with Java?
<Free_Thinker> lol just installed ubuntu and with little linux experience it took me a while to figure out how to open a simple jframe. it gave an error.... so i needed to install awt repositories
<Free_Thinker> but its fine now
<man-di> cool
<Free_Thinker> just strange it wasnt with standart jdk
<man-di> standard jdk was not free til yesterday
<man-di> it was proprietary software
<Free_Thinker> oh k
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-11
<opd> hello
<trashhalo> hello
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-12
<man-di> moin vi1 
<man-di> do you have knowlegde about tomcat?
<vi1> hey man-di
<vi1> somewhat
<man-di> I'm currently looking into http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=423435
<man-di> any idea how to disable the anonymous cipher?
<vi1> sorry, no idea
<man-di> np
<vi1> man-di, maybe this one ... http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/tomcat-users/200403.mbox/%3cc4b7hq$9u1$1@sea.gmane.org%3e
<vi1> http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/config/http.html
<vi1> and also http://tomcat.apache.org/security-5.html mentions that this should be fixed in the future releases
<man-di> yes, I saw all this
<man-di> the problem is that I need to find the fix that fixed that issue to get it into Debian etch
<man-di> I cant just package a new upstream
<man-di> and the diff between 5.5.17 and 5.5.18 is very huge
<man-di> and the for 5.0.x series there is no fixed version
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-13
<kayef> how come i can open and view http://spbo.com/live.htm with IE but i cant load it in firefox....pls help....thanks
<vi1> doko_, man-di, can I ask a question?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-07
<D_Creation> hello?
<jynxedforlife> Can anyone point me to a tutorial for creating swing components at runtime?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-08
<AnAnt_> Hello, is there a problem with dh_nativejava under non-i386 archs ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-11
<Tinchio> can anyone recommend me an IDE for Java? it must have auto complete code function and sintax highlight, please anyone else but Eclipse or Netbeans
<man-di> Tinchio: Emacs+JDEE, Vim+some java plugin
<xhaker> man-di: any progress on the eclipse 3.3.* packaging for Debian?
<xhaker> on a side note, I don't fancy netbeans very much
#ubuntu-java 2009-05-05
<juacom99> Hi. Any idea what will oracle will do woth java and all the others sun proyects?
<persia> This probably isn't the best place to speculate.
<juacom99> persia: i'm just asking, i porgram in java and use mysql and i just whould like to know :(
<persia> I can understand that.
<persia> It's just that it's far enough separated from packaging Java in Ubuntu that I suspect there are other fora where you can more usefully collect the information.
<persia> From an Ubuntu perspective, it's not of so much interest, in part because much of the special Sun java stuff isn't in Ubuntu.
<persia> Most of the stuff that is in Ubuntu is open source, and widely available.
<persia> Mind if, if there are forks, it may be that there is a choice, but that's a matter for some time in the future, well after any decisions have been made (and implemented) by those concerned.
<juacom99> persia: ok thanks
<Baheer> hello all
<Baheer> here is a link for java appletes
<Baheer> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/applet/getStarted.html
<Baheer> there is a method ....width-1
<Baheer> what does it mean?
<Baheer> minus one
<Baheer> any one can help me?
#ubuntu-java 2009-05-06
<iwkse> hi all, i download the jdic package from java.net could you tell me where i should copy to let ant see it?
<iwkse> i think i found it
<iwkse> :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-11
<DrPoO> hey guys how do I execute a command line program that uses arguments?
<nthykier> DrPoO: Run it from the command line with arguments?
<nthykier> seriously, I do not understand what you asking nor what you are trying to achieve
<DrPoO> Im trying to execute a unix command from a Java program
<DrPoO> and I need to pass in arguments to that command
<nthykier> ah, right, then you should be asking in ##java - that being said I think you are looking for a ProcessBuilder or/and Runtime
<DrPoO> ok great
<DrPoO> thnx
<ttx> thkoch: around ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-13
<MetalnaS> Hi everyone
<MetalnaS> I have a java/Mysql/tomcat problem on ubuntu is this an appropriate channel to ask for help ?
<nthykier> MetalnaS: Yeah, as long as it isn't programming related
<MetalnaS> <nthykier>: euuh what seriously ?
<nthykier> MetalnaS: It is the right channel for java/Mysql/tomcat problems on Ubuntu. As long as the problem is not how to write java code using Mysql or tomcat
<nthykier> MetalnaS: If you need help with coding you want to ask in ##java. They know more than we do
<MetalnaS> <nthykier>: hmm my web app is working fine on windows but on ubuntu i have an error when its trying to connect to Mysql so is this good ?
<nthykier> MetalnaS: Sure, what error does it give you?
<MetalnaS> okay great so here's the error http://pastebin.com/xvkcNd68
<nthykier> NullPointer? and you are sure it is not just an unhandled case in your servlet?
<MetalnaS> and here's the BD class where the problem seems to occur http://pastebin.com/GuQgwbdn
<MetalnaS> I think so   i have no errors in my servlet
<MetalnaS> and like i said the same code works fine on windows
<nthykier> well, I guess DriverManager.getConnection(...) must be returning NULL in the constructor
<nthykier> MetalnaS: Have you tried to use the Driver's connect?
<MetalnaS> that's what i thought but i tried everything and i'm sure i'm using the right username and pass ..
<nthykier> Store the return value of Class.forName(this.driver).newInstance(); + use the "connect" method listed here http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/Driver.html
<nthykier> if that returns NULL, then the driver thinks it is the wrong kind of driver for the database
<MetalnaS> okay i'll do this
<MalditoFlanders> hello
<nthykier> hello
<MalditoFlanders> hi
<MalditoFlanders>  anybody can help me to upload an applet into a SIM Card ?
<nthykier> I have no clue how that works
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-16
<MetalnaS> Hi
<MetalnaS> Is there anyone ?
<kobrien> packaging a Java app. I've tried Google and the docs. can't solve this problem, though Google references it many time
<kobrien> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.tools.ant.util.regexp.Jdk14RegexpRegexp
<kobrien> anybody know what to do with that?
<kobrien> I have ant-optional installed. I also have the apache-ant-regexp package installed.
<kobrien> ok, it appears to be a line which it's mistaking for a regexp and so it's not a configuration problem
<MetalnaS> Hi guys !
<MetalnaS> or girls hmm
<MetalnaS> someone ?
<MetalnaS> hello
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-09
<astraljava> Hello folks, has anybody else stumbled into ca-certificates-java problems on lucid?
<astraljava> I cannot get it installed, despite searching through all the relevant bugs on LP and trying out the work-arounds.
<astraljava> Here's the relevant bits of dpkg output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605241/
<astraljava> Nevermind, realized I had done some custom configurations on ca-certificates.conf, which I practically thought would get purged when purging ca-certificates package.
<astraljava> Ahh... well, another question: Should there be an initial keystore under $JAVA_HOME/lib/security/cacerts when ca-certificates-java is installed?
<astraljava> Again, nevermind, there was a missing jre in between.
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-12
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have upgraded java6 from u22 to u24, I get this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606323/
<kaushal> Any clue ?
<kaushal> I am on Ubuntu 8.04
<kaushal> Anyone around here ?
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me about the issue ?
#ubuntu-java 2012-05-07
<vincenzoml> Hi, I am trying to learn osgi from scratch using ubuntu
<vincenzoml> I thought felix would be a good start but I can't run it
<vincenzoml> " Could not find framework factory"
<vincenzoml> I installed felix-main and java-wrappers already
<vincenzoml> I also accept suggestions on simple osgi frameworks which may be better supported under ubuntu
<vincenzoml> ok, so I downloaded felix from the apache web site, and it just works. The ubuntu package says it can't find the "framework factory" and the used java installation is the same, so this is a bug in the package
#ubuntu-java 2013-05-06
<prateek_grunge> hello
<prateek_grunge> i need assistance with file uploads using servlets
<prateek_grunge> i am running a tomcat7 server and trying to upload a file via an HTML page
<prateek_grunge> I get the nullpointerexception on the getPart code
#ubuntu-java 2015-05-05
<Limmen> Hi
#ubuntu-java 2019-05-08
<tdaitx> sbeattie: do you see any reason keeping the openjdk 11 transition ppa's around?
<sbeattie> tdaitx: not particularly, unless you want it available for future transitions.
#ubuntu-java 2020-05-06
<andrewsh_> hey ho doc__
